# HTC ICS Stock rom with no Sense?



## Silentwidow (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey all, I was wondering is there a stock ICS rom without sense? I personally don't like sense, and I think it's great, but I'd rather use Apex Launcher with the default ICS skin, thanks!


----------



## pirateghost (Jun 7, 2011)

What you would be looking for is called AOSP. Stock rom for this phone has sense. Stock means like what was shipped with it. Have you looked in the dev section?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kurty007 (Aug 2, 2012)

There's Wajees De-sensed ROM and Virtuous Inquisition ROM. Look for one you like and try them out.


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

IRONMatt said:


> oh hello. Im bi winning


Even those ROMs aren't full AOSP....they just have all the remaining Sense framework themed to look like AOSP.....I don't think the Vivid has a full AOSP ROM....

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------

